
Who Can Name the Bigger Number? - yoha
http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html?
======
jameskilton
Big numbers are fun to try to wrap your head around. My favorite is Graham's
number (which I believe is _the_ biggest number used in a formal mathematical
proof).

[http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/11/1000000-grahams-
number.html](http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/11/1000000-grahams-number.html)

~~~
Someone
Graham's number is a round off error for zero compared to the lower bound for
TREE(3)
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kruskal%27s_tree_theorem#Fri...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kruskal%27s_tree_theorem#Friedman.27s_finite_form))

~~~
jameskilton
Thanks! My brain is now melting.

